

Stanley Milgram: The Perils of Obedience - brlewis
http://www.paulgraham.com/perils.html
A thought-provoking study of authority vs. responsibility.  It becomes relevant to startups when they start hiring.
======
brlewis
Besides being thought-provoking, this excerpt from a 1974 book describes a
behavior pattern that becomes relevant to startups when they begin hiring.

